# are bock, meisternibs compatible with stock feeds?



## studioso (Jan 12, 2012)

hello,
when upgrading the nib, is it enough to swap nibs or is it necessary to swap feeds as well?
I'm asking because I found that bock feeds do not fit baron and other housings. 

I've tried simply swapping and it works (ink seems to flow) but will I have trouble with ink leaking, standard feed inconsistencies, etc.? will a nib feed improve in any way performance?

thank you very much


----------



## tim self (Jan 12, 2012)

I've never had a problem with nib swapping.  I've never swapped a feed so do not know if it inproves ink flow either.  Most vendors are selling feed/nib assy for kitless building.


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 12, 2012)

studioso said:


> hello,
> when upgrading the nib, is it enough to swap nibs or is it necessary to swap feeds as well?
> I'm asking because I found that bock feeds do not fit baron and other housings.
> 
> ...



If the feed was not made specifically for a given nib design, why wouldn't there be just ONE feed for each size nib?  I have never seen a nib manufacturer that did not make a "custom feed" to go with THEIR nib.

These manufacturers are, in my mind, the experts.  Try writing to them and ask for their answer.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 12, 2012)

Can't say for Meisternibs but Bock makes 3 different 5MM nibs the 060,the 076 and the 180 all are for a 5MM feed. The feeds on the Baron and for that matter all of the smaller kit pens are 5MM. Where the difference comes in is the  Total lenght and shoulder width of the nibs along with the curvature of each, 
The Bock 180  5mm nib is 26 MM total lenght (Same as the Dayacom and the Baron) the shoulder is 7MM (again the same) if you lay one inside the other again the same so the curvature is if not the same very, very close..
The Bock 060 5mm nib is 22MM total lenght ( To short to fit all the way and leave visable nib of only 16 mm . the shoulder width is 7MM the same as our kit nibs but is 4 mm higher and will cause feed problems 
The Bock 076 is 26 mm but the shoulder is 8.4 mm wide and the curvature is wider.
I've had many hundreds of Bock #180 used and yet to have a single complaint.
Hope this helps.


----------

